# Who married their high school/college sweetheart and did it last?



## Vinnydee

Here is my high school/college sweetheart story. We got engaged and then I entered the Army since they were drafting back then. While I was in Vietnam she sent me a Dear John letter just like the ones I saw on all the WWII movies where I felt sorry for the guy. I never dreamed that guy would be me. What was worse is that I still had 8 months to go before I could go home. She gave the engagement ring to my dad and I was crushed. 49 years later she called me up since I had moved to the State where she lived in the next town and she saw my name in the phone book (remember them?). She apologized saying she was immature and ent on to tell me about the sad story of her life. She became a drug addict while in a hippie commune. She also got pregnant there by one of the many guys she was passed around to. She had a son and also said she is an anti capitalist but owns her own business now. She also developed mental problems but believes angels talk to her and help her tell the future so she became a fortune teller over the phone. 

She had many jobs and finally married a man to support her and her son. She told me with glee how she served him with divorce papers the day after his college tuition check for her son cleared the bank. She is married to a woman now, still with mental problems. Weird part was that through all those years she saved everything I ever gave her which she mailed to me at my request. She said she often thought she made a big mistake and apologized for what she did to me. I kept on telling her that I was glad she cheated since my life is great and we are opposed on most issues in life so we would never have lasted.

At the time I was devastated but it ended up being the single biggest great thing in my life. If not for her cheating I would never have met my wonderful wife of 46 years, never become a successful capitalist and probably would have divorced her real quick. Funny how when we look back on our lives we realize that we are where we are not only due to the good things that happened to us but also the bad.

4 of my friends married H.S./College sweethearts and only one is still married to her. The rest divorced within a few years of marriage. Sometimes we are with someone so long that we figure the next logical step is marriage due to not wanted to start all over again in another relationship.

How about you? Any school sweetheart stories. Who married their school sweetheart? How long did it last?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

We met junior year of college.
Married just after graduation 16 months later.
Married 31 years now.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

We met in 10th grade English class. Started dating 3-21-00. On again off again relationship through 5 years, mostly on again. Got married 12-21-06. No signs anywhere that suggest our relationship won't stand the tests of time.


----------



## Married but Happy

I married my college sweetheart, and it lasted for 24 miserable years. I finally moved on, and found my current, fantastic relationship.


----------



## Thor

I married my college sweetheart. It lasted 30+ difficult years, now happily divorced. She was the perfect girlfriend but not suited to marriage.

Those things which seem bad at the time but turn out to be really good for our lives was a job I didn't get. I really wanted it for a variety of reasons. It was a major airline job shortly before 9/11. Had I gotten that job I would have been laid off and bounced around. I would likely be living somewhere I really didn't want to be.

Back when I graduated college there was a job I really wanted but didn't get due to a sudden last minute hiring freeze. Had I gotten that job my entire life would have been different, but there's no way to know in what ways.

I'm convinced our lives are defined by factors beyond our control or by many small decisions we don't agonize over or recognize at the time their future impact. Those big decisions we put a lot of effort into deciding generally don't end up being so life changing.


----------



## cc48kel

I know of a couple who met in HS and dated thru college. They are on year 28. I can't see them divorcing but you never know. The kids are all out of the house and almost thru college. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Openminded

If you mean did mine last to the natural end of the marriage, no, but for more than a few decades it looked to outsiders like a great marriage. But looks can be deceiving. A lasting marriage and a happy marriage aren't necessarily the same thing.


----------



## 2ntnuf

First marriage, High School sweetheart. It didn't last. Pretty much almost everyone cheats. She had some good personal reasons. I made some mistakes and poor decisions. Never cheated on her. She may think I did, but I didn't.


----------



## FalCod

I don't know anyone that married their high school sweetheart; none of my high school compatriots and none of my current friends did it. I know a lot of people that married their college sweetheart. Those marriages seem no more or less successful than those that met after college.

I found it easy to predict the marriages that would succeed or fail in the first 5 years. Beyond that, my predictive powers have been terrible. The one thing I've seen is that the remarriages for people that were in their first marriage for more than a couple of years seem extremely unstable. Conversely, the ones that got married and divorced within a year or two seem to have unusually stable remarriages. Of course, my sample sizes are too small to be really predictive.


----------



## peacem

My husband came to my 5th birthday party, not quite love at first sight as apparently he didn't want to be at a 'girls' party, but we secretly fancied each other as teenagers. We got together at the age of 17 and have been regreting it ever since. Maybe trust your gut....(that play tea set gave me was good though).


----------



## john117

Married my 4th college sweetie. Lasted 35 odd years. The operative word being lasted. 

Can't complain, we had a good 25 years and crappy 10. I'm happier, she's happier.


----------



## peacem

john117 said:


> Married my 4th college sweetie. Lasted 35 odd years. The operative word being lasted.
> 
> Can't complain, we had a good 25 years and crappy 10. I'm happier, she's happier.


John, are YOU not happy?


----------



## john117

peacem said:


> John, are YOU not happy?


Happy is relative. I'm a lot happier than a year ago, but if you're asking are you happy like guys night out in Vegas happy, no. 

Single life has been a mad dash to get the McMansion in perfect shape to sell, moving DD1, moving s-wife , and so on. Hopefully the stupid place will sell soon, lots of showings, and I can get a life. 

My idea of happy is something I haven't done much of in decades, ie nothing to do. We're getting there.


----------



## Thor

I am friends with a couple who were each other's first high school sweethearts and have been ever since. They've been quite happily married for 36 years. They are truly matched for each other.


----------



## uhtred

Met basically first day of college. Dated on and off for 6 years, now married for > 30.


----------



## Bluesclues

I did eventually marry my Jr/Sr High boyfriend, but he is H2 and I am W3. We were certainly the “Luke and Laura” of our school (General Hospital for those who don’t know) - drama central. 

Had we actually stayed together and married we would have been divorced, we are both sure. There is no illusion of a better life missed out on had we made different choices. We were just too screwed up (I thought I was the screwed up one, turns out we both were). We still had drama but had better coping skills to deal with it, or at least the maturity to seek better coping skills out. 

I only know one couple that dated in H.S. that are still married, the seem happy as can be. Many couples have split in the last few years (40-45 yrs old range). And many of them have remarried someone else from H.S. which is odd.


----------



## just got it 55

First Date 3/29/73 HS married 5/20/78 STILL

Both my sons married their first loves each 10 plus years married

I hope for them it runs in the family

55


----------



## Hope Shimmers

I cannot even image marrying the high school sweetheart, when you were just a teenaged kid and had no experience with love or relationships.

Recipe for disaster, and it is a waste of a lifetime of wonderful opportunities to seek love and sex and find out what it is all about, and to get to know different people. You can't know that from one high school experience.

I have an ex (kind of) who proclaims himself to be a strong man, but in reality he's codependent on the woman he met when he was in high school and ended up marrying. Never mind that she cheated on him for almost 2 full years. He divorced her at first, but eventually found a reason to forgive two YEARS of cheating and re-married her. Yeah, he's real strong. LOL. Sad.


----------



## threelittlestars

Hey, I married my high school sweet heart. We started dating when I was turning 16, so 15 years together now. 

Yeah it has lasted. May not have been 100% happy all the years but the love did last. Cheating did happen... On his side, not mine. We are each others one and only's. 

He held my hand through open heart surgery, I held his though a recent trauma. 

I will not say our love is superior, it has just lasted, yes... Through the good and the bad. I hope we are a sappy story for the ages. In a time when it is all too easy to divorce, and all too easy to sleep around... We didn't. (So far) 

15 years and counting. Early thirties now...maybe has a long time left together. I dont regret it. (but there have been moments where I did.)


----------



## Vinnydee

Openminded said:


> If you mean did mine last to the natural end of the marriage, no, but for more than a few decades it looked to outsiders like a great marriage. But looks can be deceiving. A lasting marriage and a happy marriage aren't necessarily the same thing.


We learned that when our best friends and our siblings divorced. We always assumed their marriage was as happy as ours since when we were with them, all seemed good.


----------



## Marc878

Hope Shimmers said:


> I cannot even image marrying the high school sweetheart, when you were just a teenaged kid and had no experience with love or relationships.
> 
> Recipe for disaster, and it is a waste of a lifetime of wonderful opportunities to seek love and sex and find out what it is all about, and to get to know different people. You can't know that from one high school experience.
> 
> I have an ex (kind of) who proclaims himself to be a strong man, but in reality he's codependent on the woman he met when he was in high school and ended up marrying. Never mind that she cheated on him for almost 2 full years. He divorced her at first, but eventually found a reason to forgive two YEARS of cheating and re-married her. Yeah, he's real strong. LOL. Sad.


You see this a lot. It takes strength to get cheated on and take it? They tend to band together and backslap each other like its some kind of club. Codependency at it's finest.

WTH???


----------



## Andy1001

My brother met his wife on his first day in school,they were both five years old.They married on her eighteenth birthday with the blessings of both families.They are still together and they are both fifty years old.
My parents were married for forty four years and both died on the same day.
I’m thirty four and have never been married but next month that will all change.


----------



## EllisRedding

I met my W our freshman year of college. Barely spoke a word to her much of the year (I was actually good friends with her roommate and she was good friends with my roommate). Something just clicked at the end of the freshman year though out of nowhere. Married over 15 years now. 

Now that I think about it, my sister as well is married to her college boyfriend, I think around 13yrs now.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

Met my wife at a fraternity-sorority dance in college the middle of my junior year after breaking up with a girl I dated since I was a sophomore in high school who all our friends were sure we would wind up married. It was love at first sight for both of us, two years later we were married. We had our ups and downs, but we have persevered and made it through some difficult times. Our 33rd anniversary will be in a few months.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

Lonely husband 42301 said:


> Met my wife at a fraternity-sorority dance in college the middle of my junior year after breaking up with a girl I dated since I was a sophomore in high school who all our friends were sure we would wind up married. It was love at first sight for both of us, two years later we were married. We had our ups and downs, but we have persevered and made it through some difficult times. Our 33rd anniversary will be in a few months.


Yet your member name is "lonely husband".....


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

Hope Shimmers said:


> Yet your member name is "lonely husband".....


Ha, that was three years ago. I do not know how to change my name to "no longer lonely husband". Tried a few times but gave up.:smile2:Is it possible? BTW we are doing great.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Met my freshman year of high school, her sophomore year. Began dating that summer, married 10 years later, been married over 16 years now. Never had a bump in the road and don't see any in the future. 

My parents met in the 6th grade married at 19 and were still married when my father passed 18 months ago. They would have been married 49 years ago last month.

My in-laws were the same as my parents except they met in high school.

My sister and her husband started dating junior year of high school, married 9 years later have been married for 17 years now.


----------



## Penny905

We will celebrate 31years married next week. Met and became exclusive in '83, he was sophomore I was a junior in HS. He took me to my senior prom. Engaged in '86 married since '87. 

It's a little bit of a roller coaster lately as life has been really rough the past few years. We are working through things. We love each other and always treat each other with respect. I hope we get to a new happy normal soon.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Wife's best friend married her HS sweetheart. They've been married between 25-30 years and two kids in college (couple is in their early 50's). They basically lead separate lives. 

We know several couples who were college sweethearts who either got divorced or had serious marital troubles (most cheating but one is a mid-life crisis for the wife). I can think of five couples off the top of my head we know who were college sweethearts who are having marital difficulties or are divorced.


----------



## sunsetmist

@Andy1001
You have come a long way since your thread....

Sounds like all is well. Congratulations on upcoming wedding.


----------



## Robbie1234

sunsetmist said:


> @Andy1001
> You have come a long way since your thread....
> 
> Sounds like all is well. Congratulations on upcoming wedding.


It's hard to believe that the man who started that thread is the same man who posts now. It was a temporary problem that he dealt with by resetting his relationship completely. @Andy1001 you will have to update your old thread,did your future mother in law ever come across to see your baby and is she going to the wedding.


----------



## thefam

I did...well sort of. I met my H on the first day of my freshman year in high school. He was a senior. We didn't go on our first date until I was 18 and he was 22. We married when we were 20 and 24 and we've been married for 13 years. 

Like many married couples we've had our rough spots but never anything that threatened our marriage. We're both so different from how we were back then. I like to think even the way we love each other has changed. But what has remained the same is our passion for each other.

I think one of the strongest points of our marriage is we truly think of the two of us as a team and we are team thefam for life. This year we have gone from a household of 5 (3 kids 1, 2 and 4) to 9 (my Mom and Dad, my brother, his sister). The other day when our kids were having a melt-down because we wouldn't let them go down to my parents in-law suite first thing in the morning, my husband said "we should just move out and let these people have the house AND the kids and start all over." 

But I reminded him that moving a team can be tricky...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Our story has been posted many times over.. met him when I was 15...he was 18... at the lunch table of a new Vocational school - that year for both of us... I was a young romantic looking for "the one"... he was crazy about me... My feelings grew over time... we just clicked.. communication flowed easily....we became inseparable shortly after we met... shared similar dreams... it all fell into place.. and here we are in midlife... 6 children later... 

We just celebrated our 29th anniversary last week... add another 7 yrs to that ....we met in 1982. We've had our challenges, though small, more external hardships really.. he's always been my best friend... we share it all.. and it's been a beautiful ride...We hope we make it to our Rocking chairs together .


----------



## happyhusband0005

Met my freshman year of high school her sophmore. That was over 26 years ago, still married and very happy.


----------



## Mr.Married

We met at thirteen. Still going strong and as good as ever !!!


----------



## Vinnydee

Out of the six of us, 2 married for life. 3 got divorced eventually, and I lost my ex fiancé, my high School sweetheart since I was 15, to her cheating when I was in combat overseas. I have read some articles in Psychology Today which said that the divorce rate of school sweethearts is high because they are together for a log time, are comfortable with each other and most of all, feel marriage is the next step just because they were together for a long time.


----------



## Tomara

Married mine for 10 months. I take total blame for it not working. I married for all the wrong reasons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhusband0005

With people who marry either their high school or college sweethearts one of 2 things happen. Either you grow together or you grow apart. People are usually much different at 30 than they are at 20, life has its affect. As life experience changes parts of you and you mature changing priorities and goals can differ greatly and if a couple doesn't stay in sync on the basic life goals and priorities things will get messy. My wife and I are very very different people than we were in high school but we have change together and are much more in sync today 26 years later than we were back then, the differences we have now even though they are differences compliment each other. Her strengths offset my weaknesses and vice versa. From my experience thats the secret.


----------



## barbados

Met Mrs. B 2nd year college together 32 years.

Dated 3 1/2 years, lived together 3 1/2 years

Married now 25 years


----------



## Young at Heart

Ok, I married my college/high school sweetheart. We meet when I was a freshman in college and she was a senior in a local high school. Her first year of college was in another state. Absence does make the heart grow fonder and LDR's can work out. She transferred to the same university I attended and we started to date more seriously. Got married when I graduated from college and she was just starting her senior year. It was tough financially, but we worked it out. 

We have been married for 47+ years. Two successful adult children and wonderful grandchildren. 

Great times, really bad times, but we have both been committed to each other and making it work. We came close to divorce a couple times. A sex therapist marriage counselor helped save our marriage the last time. 

I will love her till the day I die, because of all the wonderful things we have done and how she blessed me with children. However, we could also be divorced at some point in the future. Neither has cheated on the other and yet we have have some serious Low Sex Desire versus High Desire issues in our marriage.


----------



## lc89

I'm 31 and my husband is 32. We have been together since I was 17, a Senior in high school. Married since we were 22.

Yes we have had some small struggles in our relationship, but overall it has been really, really good. I agree on the 'either you grow together or your grow apart' sentiment. I want to offer a slightly different perspective, however. My husband always told me, from day one of us being in a committed relationship, that I made him want to be a better man. I think I got to see this matured, 'improved' self of him before his parents/friends did. I actually got a lot of comments from his friends/family during our early/mid twenties on how much he had changed. Honestly I didn't really understand, because I had always seen that part of him. He didn't seem much different to me then when I was hearing those comments, and still doesn't. I think he felt comfortable with me first, and the rest fell in place.

I can honestly say I still get excited to see him at the end of every work day. I still tear up a bit when he leaves for a week long + work trip. I never get tired of talking to him. I never get tired of *him*.


----------



## Texican

Posted this awhile back and no need to rewrite it now

We are nearing to our 37th anniversary.

She was barely 17 and I was 19 when I met her. I wrote the post below about 4 years ago on another forum - I've updated the dates but it is more true today than it was then.

I can recall the first time I saw her clear as day. What she was wearing, how she was sitting, the chair she was in, the look on her face when we first saw each other. That was a little over40 year ago.
I was hooked deep from the moment we looked each other in the eye.
Life's a dance and you learn as you go.
I feel sorry for folks who never get to experience growing old together and growing more in love each day.
I do not have the vocabulary or writing skills to express how I feel for her......
I hope you find this love...


----------



## Dusk

I did! But not until we were 30 . So we've been married 16 but together 24.

I'm so lucky. He is the best.


----------



## Wolf1974

I did and no we didn’t last.......her choice.

Still a bit sad to me as I place so much value in things like history and building something together. The familiarity that can only be established with growing up Together.

My parents who have been married for almost 50 years can still talk about the same English teacher they had in 12th grade. That’s so cool to me.


----------



## Betrayedone

lc89 said:


> I'm 31 and my husband is 32. We have been together since I was 17, a Senior in high school. Married since we were 22.
> 
> Yes we have had some small struggles in our relationship, but overall it has been really, really good. I agree on the 'either you grow together or your grow apart' sentiment. I want to offer a slightly different perspective, however. My husband always told me, from day one of us being in a committed relationship, that I made him want to be a better man. I think I got to see this matured, 'improved' self of him before his parents/friends did. I actually got a lot of comments from his friends/family during our early/mid twenties on how much he had changed. Honestly I didn't really understand, because I had always seen that part of him. He didn't seem much different to me then when I was hearing those comments, and still doesn't. I think he felt comfortable with me first, and the rest fell in place.
> 
> I can honestly say I still get excited to see him at the end of every work day. I still tear up a bit when he leaves for a week long + work trip. I never get tired of talking to him. I never get tired of *him*.


You got lucky........congratulations


----------



## Ynot

For all of you who have and remained married - congratulations. I am happy for you. I did not marry anyone I knew from HS. But from what I have seen, the chances are NOT good that they will last. As Hope has said, when you are 15,16, 17 years old you cannot even begin to imagine all of the opportunities life will present you. Not only as far as (potential) spouses go, but also with jobs, careers, places to live, places to work. Not to mention just how much life changes and your view of the world changes. So many opportunities that you cannot even begin to imagine are out there.
I didn't marry until I was 30. I was married for 24 years and when I think about how much I changed, my ex changed and the world changed, I am blown away. There were no cell phones, no internet, no PCs, no Facebook, etc. when I married. 24 years later both of us and the world had changed dramatically.
My daughter married her HS sweetheart. They went to school together from the time they were in kindergarten in a small school in a small rural village, went to prom their junior year, went away to the same college for 4 years, lived together for 2 more years and have been married now for 2 more years. They both seem to love each other very deeply. But man, do I have concerns. Even now as an outsider looking in I see small schisms developing. They seem to adapt, but I seriously wonder how many more straws before the camel's back breaks. Maybe they will make it. Maybe they are more capable of adapting to change than my generation was.
When we were young the world seemed to change incrementally, as we aged the change became exponential


----------



## Music Lover

I have great admiration for those couples I know who are now in their sixties but have been together since their teens.

I thought the same would be true for me but things went wrong in our thirties. Sadly, she died before we were able to put things right.

This may sound selfish, but I have achieved the fulfillment on the physical side of things with other women that I could never have had with her.

I think we can change as people and find we have different needs as we get older. 

However, found that in looking for someone that had what my first partner lacked meant I overlooked the many more things that were good about her and so made a mistake second time round.

Third time I knew what worked for me and choose well. My wife had gone through the same process, although she only took a few months to realise her mistake - it took me many years.


----------



## heartsbeating

We didn't meet through school, but we did meet young.

Moved in with one another after a year, although wanted to sooner. 

Together 24 years. 

Counseling, conscious effort and action on both our parts, helped/was the jolt we needed a few years back.

We adjusted aspects of our dynamic that needed adjusting. 

Our relationship continues to grow and change together, learning about ourselves and one another. 

It's a beautiful, interesting, fun, loving, sometimes challenging, yet respectful journey.


----------



## john117

Met in 1982 in grad school, married in 1986, two kids in the early 90s, separated Jan 2018, split amicably a week ago. 

Oh well.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocinante67

Met in 1986. I went to her senior prom. Married 27 years next week.


----------



## gtsanchez

Wow, it sure seems like a rarity that early relationships survive based on the replies. I wanted to give a contrary account. I met my wife while we were both in college when I took a summer job at a pizza restaurant. She was 18 and i was 20. We have been married now for 32 years, and I can tell you that I am as happy now with the choice I made as I was the day I married her. We have 2 grown children and are both retired. There were many difficult times as in any marriage, but we always were committed to working through them. I think that common desire to stay committed to the relationship along with a genuine respect, love, and desire for each other is crucial for long-term success. 

In some ways, I think the fact that we were young when we married was actually a good thing. We were young and idealistic enough to believe that we could love each other for life, so we have just kept doing that. I am not sure why that seems to be missing from some relationships, but I think it is crucial. You have to always find a way back to the things that you love about each other. So far we have been successful, and it is is definitely possible.


----------



## Betrayedone

gtsanchez said:


> Wow, it sure seems like a rarity that early relationships survive based on the replies. I wanted to give a contrary account. I met my wife while we were both in college when I took a summer job at a pizza restaurant. She was 18 and i was 20. We have been married now for 32 years, and I can tell you that I am as happy now with the choice I made as I was the day I married her. We have 2 grown children and are both retired. There were many difficult times as in any marriage, but we always were committed to working through them. I think that common desire to stay committed to the relationship along with a genuine respect, love, and desire for each other is crucial for long-term success.
> 
> In some ways, I think the fact that we were young when we married was actually a good thing. We were young and idealistic enough to believe that we could love each other for life, so we have just kept doing that. I am not sure why that seems to be missing from some relationships, but I think it is crucial. You have to always find a way back to the things that you love about each other. So far we have been successful, and it is is definitely possible.


Good for you! Nice to hear a success story once in a while......


----------



## Betrayedone

john117 said:


> Met in 1982 in grad school, married in 1986, two kids in the early 90s, separated Jan 2018, split amicably a week ago.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That was a good run, John.......Welcome to the club


----------



## ReformedHubby

I married my college sweetheart. We were on again off again for a few years after college before we got married. In retrospect I did it for the wrong reasons. I just figured it was the next step in life, and she is and was a really good woman. The kind they telll you to hold onto. But....she wasn't the right one for me. It took a long time to figure that out. You agonize over blowing up your life for something as frivolous as being "happy". But ultimately I am glad I did. There were simply things that made us incompatible emotionally and physically, and those things were never going to change.


----------



## 269370

I met my wife in school. We met when she was 15, I was about 16. It took me about 6 months to get her interested in me and get rid of other guys that were after her.
I remember school at that time was like a Black Friday sale; everyone was “shopping” for a partner already...

She wasn’t the most popular girl (I avoided those) but she was difficult to ‘obtain’...At least for me. She is the only one I tried very hard though.
She had all the qualities I was looking for: perfect ass, petite, dark hair, perfect tits, not too big...
ok lets start again: she seemed extremely loyal but maybe a touch cold at first. She also kept at a distance from everyone, it was hard to get up close and personal...

Anyway when we got together, it was the happiest day of my life. I remember we had a few drinks, it was raining outside and I came closer towards her and pushed her against the window (assault!!! ). Fortunately she kissed me back with surprising fervour...

Anyway we had our ups and downs, but it was mostly up I would say. Got married 8-9 years later after we finished higher education. I think the odds are not in your favour if you meet young, at least that’s what statistics say. For me it was love at first sight. I don’t think it was for her.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

john117 said:


> Met in 1982 in grad school, married in 1986, two kids in the early 90s, separated Jan 2018, split amicably a week ago.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sorry for the off-topic a little. 

Just throwing some support out there in the ether for @john117. 

Hope things are going well for you brother.

RR


----------



## ad4517

i wasnt too far removed from high school when i met her. most of the girls in high school were stuck up. i was 20, we are going on 20 years as a couple and 15 married, and yes we are still happy. i love my wife as much as my kids. i told her i dont place the kids before her, they are equals.... both kids and my wife are equally important to me.


----------



## CraigBesuden

My wife’s parents dated briefly in HS, she broke up with him then learned she was pregnant. They’ve been unhappily married ever since.

A lot of my and W’s extended family married young. They are still together. Mostly happily, I believe.


----------



## Music_Man

Married my high school sweetheart. Did it last? Still together, will have been together a total of 30 years in September...but it very nearly ended this year, and we had some serious bumps in the road 7-8 years ago. 

Our story can be found in the CWI forums. We're in the process of R right now, and things are promising. I have no doubt that we'll make it, but it's been a helluva year.


----------



## StillSearching

Does it count if you were married 25 years...but she was banging her high school sweetheart?


----------



## Fozzy

Together since we were 18 (40s now). Marriage is on life support. 

Wife spotted an elderly couple walking down the street a couple days ago holding hands. Asked me if I thought we would be holding hands at that age. I told her we don’t hold hands now...


----------



## skerzoid

49 years happily still married.


----------



## giddiot

I met my wife at 16 and asked her to marry me at 17. We just made 40 years of marriage and we have been together 5 more years than that. I I have found that the older we get the more we appreciate each other. It’s true love when you can’t do something very easily anymore and your spouse is there to support and help you. Health wise we need each other now. I am so thankful my wife has stuck with me all these years. She is the jewel of my life.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

